# No bleeding at all during down regulation?



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello ladies, 
I havent been here in a long time since my second IVF cycle in 2012 
...at the moment I am down regulating using buserelin suprecur injections which I started on the 10th of March (so I'm day 17 of down regulation).
I havent had any bleeding or spotting at all whereas in the past I have down regulated with the synarel buserelin nasal spray which always worked for me and I did have a light period usually towards the end before my first pre stims scan.

I'm wondering if this is normal for the DR injections, i know someone else who started on the same day as me and she said her period keeps coming and going but i'm not sure where in her cycle she started.

Starting to worry a bit as my scan is next tuesday and usually I have had a little bleed before now.  Maybe its working so well I have no lining already.... worry starting a bit and I swore i wouldnt this time!  I think im actually due my period this week anyway so maybe it wil happen tomorrow....

xx


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

A delay in your period is completly normal, mine was a week late this cycle! Keep calm and distracted... It will come! Also its worth doing a few things to help bring it on; gentle exercise, warms baths, parsley tea oh and the final thing is sex?!  .... But you may not b in the mood for the last one!  

Gd luck
Ray x


----------



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Ray and thanks for you reply!
Mine came late too, its a relief as I was feeling pretty crappy and hormonal but I'm feeling a litle brighter now.  It was just because id not had the suprecur before wasnt sure if i was going to follow the same route.
looking forwrad to scan next week now, more postive!
where are you in your cycle?
x


----------

